# my maine stoneware collection



## MaineMtnDigger

I don't have a whole lot, but then again there hard to come by


----------



## downeastdigger

thanks for the pic and the post.  I'm wondering if that photo shows the greatest Maine stoneware bottle collection in existence/   It's something you dont often see, I've never dug one, just a few NH ones.  
 Where do you dig?  Way up north, or mid state


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

I think sam has alot more than I do... in fact I know he does and theres a guy I think in NY that collects Maine SW that has alot himself. But your right they are real hard to come by, but I'm goning to keep plugin along picking them up one by on

 In case any one elsa reads this I forgot to list what they are l to r front first are
 BF haley, california pop beer-Biddford ME

 A.B Robinson-bangor ME
 F.C. Brackett-Bangor ME
 Ingalls Bro- Portland ME
 Charles Barbour-Lewiston ME
 C.C. Haley- Lewiston ME

 G.H. Winn- Portland ME
 C.S. Smalls Root- Portland ME
 D@P- Bangor ME


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Jon,

 Thanks for posting the picture, and coming back and listing the usual suspects.

 I'd love to see more photos and learn more about the bottles and their makers. There's gotta be some stories on how you acquired them...




From.


----------



## epackage

Nice group of stones....congrats....Jim


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

Unfortunately I can't say that I found any of them, In fact I bought them all. I've found stoneware bottles in the past but some reason stoneware stuff hardly survives up here in the elements. The closest I have come to finding a Maine stoneware beer is a D.I. Deland bottle that had its top broken off. I collect most typs of Maine bottles, it just so happens that the Maine stoneware beer bottles are easier to come by and are cheaper than the pontil meds from here. I've gotten to the point with the meds that they are becoming supper rare and costly.

 P.S. I'll post better pics of the bottles tommorow. Maybe I'll do somthing on my entire Maine colletion.


----------



## nhpharm

That is very neat!  This is my New Hampshire stoneware bottle collection...still missing several but have found quite a few.  Never dug one...not even a broken one.


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jon,

 Who's the guy in the front row, 3rd from left, Albany Slip? Could'ya get all closeup and personal with that guy in particular, just now, but if you have the inclination, please put up some portrait photos, perhaps detailing the impressing and interesting bits, please and thank you.

 You, too, please Brandon, 

 No wonder you keep those under lock and key! Is that a cobalt decoration on the ninth man from the left? Who is that next to him, on our right?

 Whattayuz know about the potters in the area? Further introductions to the principal players, I think is in order. I'm a fool for the impressing and incising. Would you gentlemen indulge me, please.

 Stoneware bottles possess a particularly personal connection for me. 




From.

 They're all uniquely handmade. Time and tide etch their marks in their finishes. I like em!






 "Basket of Flowers Taft & CO NH Stoneware Jug" From.


----------



## nhpharm

More photos...a few of these may or may not be NH...


----------



## nhpharm

More


----------



## nhpharm

More


----------



## nhpharm

The last...


----------



## nhpharm

The ones marked DF are all Daniel Ford from Dover, NH.


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  nhpharm
> 
> More


 
 You gotta tell us what that droopy one says. Do I see "JULY 1762"? Very cool stuff by the way. I love stoneware beers, I've never seen a local one yet.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

I just tried taking more photos and I was only able to take one and ran out of juice. I gotta get more AA's tomorrow when I go to town. As far as potters here in Maine I'm only familar with one that is The Gardner Stoneware Co. I'm not sure if they made bottles or not, I'm not really the athority on stoneware here in Maine. This one pic is from Bangor Me. the one you asked about.


----------



## surfaceone

Thanks Jon,

 I really like that Brackett *"Pop"!* I should think an early use of the term "Pop." Was it beer or soda?

 Bracket was paying into the Bangor treasury in 1891.

 "F. C. Brackett, paid sundry bills  453.82" From.

 What more do you know on this guy? How'd you come by it?

 Interestingly, but perhaps unrelated; there was a Geo. E. Brackett who was the editor of the monthly "Temperancce Record, Brackett & Co., Publishers" From.


----------



## nhpharm

Wheelah23,

 That says Pat July 17, 66 (for patented July 17, 1866).


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

All I know is what is written in Sam Fuller's book on maine sodas and beers and this is what he saids, 

 Frank C Bracket, Bangor
 Dates 1875-76
 Soda, Spruce Beer
 Notes
 Driver for A.B. Robinson (1873), prop. of Bangor Ice Co. (1879-80), 2 Noromberga Mkt., moved to Waterville Me. in 1877 see Brackett in Waterville, stoneware and blob top squat bottles, pics. on inside front cover pg. 148

 So according to Sam this bottle could either be Bangor or Waterville. The other bottles that you wanted up closes on are going to be posted with this one and others below as well.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

1


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

2


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

3


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

4


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

5


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

This one is my latest aquisition from the bay. Most are from E-bay some are from antique shops as well.
 I was woundering if you knew anything on Blob soda from NH because I have one from Gorham and the other from groveton NH that I frond digging. there both applied blob tops and was woundering on the rarity ?


----------



## Wheelah23

> ORIGINAL:  MaineMtnDigger
> 
> 1And here's one he has listed that's similar to the one I was talking about.


 
 This one is very interesting. There was a prolific bottler down here in Newark, NJ during the 1880's and earlier that bottled "CELEBRATED CALIFORNIA POP BEER". 

 I don't have a picture, but I've seen stoneware beers impressed "C. C. HALEY CELEBRATED CALIFORNIA POP BEER". They have to be related.

 Here's an aqua one from Tod von Mechow's site...


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

C.C. Haley started in Lewiston Maine, I have a stoneware bottle of them but didn't put a close up of it. They had a couple of differnt varites of stoneware bottles. Some stated lewiston Maine some didn't and then there was one called C.C. haley Califonia Pop beer I think it was called. The company had sold to an out of state company and by then they had produced the bottle and its contents in NJ, NY, and ME. CC haley and BF Haily were brothers. BF Haley being from Biddeford Maine he also had opperations in Lewiston Maine and Bangor as well. Later on around 1900 he and his brother  joined together as haley brothers.


----------



## surfaceone

From.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

Is that one yours or just a photo of one that you found?


----------



## surfaceone

Hey Jon,

 It's a found photo from the noted auction site.

 This one was found on the same page:






 "285	$120.00	 	Stoneware Bottle impressed and blue accented, "SMITHS/WHITEROOT/PAT JULY.17.66/ITD&CO/1876"." From.


----------



## MaineMtnDigger

Im so dumb I didn't click the from word next to the bottle.


----------



## WonGan

Very nice bottles Jon! I dug a little brown jug a few years ago but cant seem to find the picture.It didnt have any markings so my only guess is TOC because that was the date of the dump it came from.Thanks for showing us your bottles.


----------

